

Application submission - jparkjc

How do you know if your ycombinator application was submitted successfully? Would I hear from ycombinator even if I get rejected?
======
pg
It tells you on /apply after you click on the submit button.

Yes, we reply to everyone who applies by the deadline.

------
b0o
i love how pg responds to you 3 minutes after you submit this. propz.

